# Reversing Blindness?



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Once a fish starts going blind is it possible to reverse it or at least slow it down or stop it?


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Can you see something obvious going on with the eyes? Cloudy? Spreckly? Scales possibly growing? Did they receive possible damage by fighting? Or netting? 

I think I'm going through possible "eye cloud" because my female HMPK seems to be losing her eyesite too. I don't see anything too obvious on her eyes, but I can tell that something isn't right. Anyway, I've learned that a bacterial infection can attack their outer eye membrane, causing them to start losing their eyesite. This can be bacterial or caused by damage. Darkmoon17 posted some responses to others with this issue and advised two things:

1) If it's eye cloud or damage, then start with a 10-day treatment of 1tsp/AQ salt per gallon for 10 days (100% water changes depending on your size tank). If it doesn't clear up, then bacterial meds would be next.

2) If it's the beginnings of pop eye, then you need to use Epsom Salt and I didn't read through that medical treatment. My girl isn't showing signs of pop eye (yet).

Usually true blindness is caused by severe damage, old age or ammonia burning. However, the most common eye issues start as a water parameter problem (bacterial) or damage. To answer your specific question, I have no idea if blindness can be reversed.

I hope I've helped in some way. Just throwing out what I've recently learned about eye sight problems!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Thank you  One of my female HM is loosing her eyesight and I have no idea why I think she might have been banged up badly in shipping because she looks like part of her gill covering is messed up and has a dent in her head. I have her on aq salt too but I will try a bacterial med if its starts going crazy. it just looks like a cataract and she is under a year old...


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Ahhhh, poor thing. Shipping is so stressful. My HMPK was shipped to me through Aquabid and she was missing tons of scales - she looked salt and peppered. I was sick by the amount of scales in the bottom of her shipping bag. They shipped her with an IAL, so I can only imagine what she went through. Hopefully the AQ Salt will work . . . for both of us! Keep me posted. I'm interested to see how the eyesight issue turns out.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i've heard it's possible. didn't work for Theo, though, so i think his is permanent. x: i hope your girl's is reversable!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Me too I want to spawn her again she is from 1fish2fish and is just so pretty and has a great personality to boot


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i was told that, as long as it's not genetic blindness, and you have a mate who's a tad gentle, you can spawn blind or partly blind bettas. *shrugs* i'd never try it, though.


----------

